

Ask HN: Social bookmarking for comments - 404error

Any HNers know of a social bookmarking website that lets you submit a comment instead of a headline, and then have that comment link over to the parent article?<p>Thanks.
======
joncalhoun
I'm not 100% sure what you are asking for, but try kippt.com

~~~
404error
My question was a little vague. Many bookmarking sites you visit let user
submit a headline that is then linked to an article. Let say you are reading
the comments for a post and you come across a helpful comment that you want to
share with the masses. You would visit "x.com" and submit the comment and link
that to the article instead of a headline.

Does that make sense?

~~~
joncalhoun
I don't know of any sites that do this directly. Are you looking for personal
bookmarks or a way to share sites with people? The two are a little different
in my mind.

~~~
404error
I was looking for a way to share sites with people. I think MetaFilter is
probably the closest thing to what I'm looking for.

Thanks.

